# Zephyr Interior Started



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I am installing the seats I cast for the Zephyr. They are going in the rear of the observation car. I took out the frosted windows and put in clear plastic. I attached the curtains to it before I installed it. I used some ribbed material for that. Carpet for the floor was from my wife's sewing box. Most of the figures are from that guy in Hong Kong, I repainted them and made some into seated figures. The piece shown here goes into the rear of the car, it has a little floor in it, so this will sit inside. the rest of the floor is shown next to it. Two tables and 4 chairs will go on that piece of empty carpet. I've been wiring the car for lights, the one on the rear table will also light up.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry,

Looks good, I like the seats you made nice work.

Chuck


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking really good Jerry. So how is the Challenger coming along? 

John


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. John, waiting on some gears for the Challenger, it's in a pile on my workbench! 
jb


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I finished up the Zephyr's interior, this part is just forward of the first pix at the top of the page. I did not do the baggage area that is forward of this, nor the front half of the coach which has regular train type seats. Maybe someday.....I did light up that area though.








I used several large LED's, on a square base, that I got from Dave Bodnar, I also got several 3mm led's from him, including some 
blinking red ones that I put in the rear light area on the Z. The smaller white led's are in the side lights. I replaced the frosted 
plastic so you could see inside, I did light up the other areas that I may put seats in, someday.... 









Oh yeah, my wife had some ribbed material I used for curtains. The whole car looks nice all lit up, problem is, the 
power car also has lights, so the middle coach is going to be dark. So I ordered some more led's to light it up. SOme

day it may also get seats.








Figuring out led's, bridge rectifiers and reistors was hard on an old guy, but Dave helped out a lot. Some of you may have

seen him at train shows giving train electronics classes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

am not very interested in modern trains. 
but i really like your trainend interior.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Not too modern Korm, it was made in the early 1930's!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

depends on the point of view. 
i am aiming roughly at between 1860 and 1880 (with taking a lot of liberties, where convenient)


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Isn't that right smack dab in the middle of the "Modern" era?...

Hmmm... Modern era was from 1910 to 1930 then there was the "Second Generation" of the Modern era, 1930 to 1945


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Modern for it's time.....
Jerry, the artist gives a lesson in how to make a great model even better: interesting passengers!


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice work and will make running at night look great! Looks like it would be a fun subject to photograph! 

Jack


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought this more daylit shot showed the curtains/interior a bit better. Sure catches your eye, I think.


----------

